# A rescuers answering machine



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think that was originally supposed to be a joke, but after doing rescue for a couple of years now, it's not funny anymore.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

some of those are funny, but the entire thing is painfully true. it is so sad that animals are still cast off as garbage.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

It sounds painfully accurate


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow - so far I've heard about 30 of the 35!!!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't find any of them funny. I've heard them all and some. With the current shortage of jobs and housing loss the number of dogs being abandoned is rising sharply.


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

*Not so funny*

I read through these, got to #35 and started crying! 

_Press 35 if you went through all these 'presses' and didn't hear enough. _
_This option will connect you to the sounds of tears being shed by one of our volunteers who is holding a discarded old dog while the vet mercifully frees him from of the grief of missing his family. ""_ 

...Makes me wish I could stuff that post down the throats of every person who uses one of those excuses to dump their pet!
Either I need more sleep, or another rescued pet. Hubby says 7 is the limit tho'. Think I'll go write a check to Gold Bond Rescue, instead.


----------



## Missy's Mom (Nov 15, 2008)

I want to say-I didn't post it as a joke. I posted it to acknowledge the horrible calls and situations that rescuers and dogs have to endure.

I have been involved in rescue in my past, and know there is not one funny thing about it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have heard them all plus the most absurd (as if there could be any worse)
"My dog doesn't go with my decor"

Just when you think you have heard them all!

Bless every dog who is deserted, left alone outside, abused or neglected and still loves people. God makes them angels in heaven.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Tears in my eyes now, knowing that much of this is painfully true.

Has anyone seen the new ASPCA PSA with Sarah McLachlan? The first one was good, but the animals in the new one just look so sad. She sings "Silent Night," and it break my heart. http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Tears in my eyes now, knowing that much of this is painfully true.
> 
> Has anyone seen the new ASPCA PSA with Sarah McLachlan? The first one was good, but the animals in the new one just look so sad. She sings "Silent Night," and it break my heart. http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer


I have to turn the channel when this comes on, I bawl my head off. It just breaks your heart.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Tears in my eyes now, knowing that much of this is painfully true.
> 
> Has anyone seen the new ASPCA PSA with Sarah McLachlan? The first one was good, but the animals in the new one just look so sad. She sings "Silent Night," and it break my heart. http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer


I just watched the video and have to go a tissue, now. :no:


----------

